# Center Console Cable Route



## GSPdog7 (May 13, 2020)

For the guys who have moved your center console behind the front deck and had to route your throttle and steering cables how did you route them? Through the floor or along side the gunnel? I’m thinking through the floor of my 1754 grizzly might be hard to do with it being such an angle once it goes the the back. I know the steering should be as straight as possible. Any info on this would be helpful

Anyone got any pictures?


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 13, 2020)

I just ran them to the side and then to the back. My boat has a floor and I thought about running under it, but it's riveted to the cross bracing so I don't think it would have worked.


----------



## redrum (May 16, 2020)

My boat has a channel under the floor with all of the cables and wiring routed through it. When I moved my console forward I just extended the channel up to the front deck. All cables go straight down from the console and back out behind the back bench and then up through floor in the bilge area.


----------

